# Der Ring des Nibelungen



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

One choice. No explanations. No complaints. Just shut up and vote.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Voted R & W. Preferably Karajan. I'll shut up and voted, as per rubric *

...................................*


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

HenryPenfold said:


> Voted R & W. Preferably Karajan. I'll shut up and voted, as per rubric *
> 
> ...................................*


With just R and W you can go Gergiev! Or Rattle.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Whoops!...........................


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Double Whoops!............................


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

You didn't say "no questions," so what happened to "_Walkure_ and _Gotterdammerung?_"

As things stand, I'll go with "_Siegfried_ and _Gotterdammerung._"

My ultimate preference would be "_Gotterdammerung_ and _Parsifal,_" since Parsifal and Titurel are Siegfried and Wotan reincarnated.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

SixFootScowl said:


> One choice. No explanations. No complaints. Just shut up and vote.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

SixFootScowl said:


> With just R and W you can go Gergiev! Or Rattle.


What I've heard via streaming of Gergiev and Rattle is rather good, but Karajan remains supreme for me.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

HenryPenfold said:


> What I've heard via streaming of Gergiev and Rattle is rather good, but Karajan remains supreme for me.


I've not heard Karajan. Listening to Bohm right now and it is very good!


----------



## 1846 (Sep 1, 2021)

SixFootScowl said:


> I've not heard Karajan. Listening to Bohm right now and it is very good!


I love the Bohm.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

If I were to vote it would be for _Die Walküre_ & _Götterdämmerung_, but that was not given as an option - for some reason.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Walküre & Siegfried. Because I said so.


----------



## McCall3 (Nov 18, 2020)

Gotterdammerung and Rheingold.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I voted for Siegfried & Gotterdammerung. Rheingold and Walkure are really just preamble anyways.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I think I'd prefer *Walküre* and *Götterdämmerung* in toto, but I voted for one of the above choices - but I can't remember which now, but I think it might've been *Siegfried* and *Götterdämmerung*.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

MAS said:


> I think I'd prefer *Walküre* and *Götterdämmerung* in toto, but I voted for one of the above choices - but I can't remember which now, but I think it might've been *Siegfried* and *Götterdämmerung*.


We've had a few votes for that nonexistent option, including mine. I'm sending SixFootScowl a FiveFootEightFrown.


----------



## Tempesta (Sep 2, 2021)

Glad to see my two faves _Siegfried_ and _Götterdämmerung_ holding the lead.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Woodduck said:


> We've had a few votes for that nonexistent option, including mine. I'm sending SixFootScowl a FiveFootEightFrown.


I promised no explanations, but must say i have my regrets now.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm the lone Rheingold , Siegfried vote. :tiphat:


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Couchie said:


> I voted for Siegfried & Gotterdammerung. Rheingold and Walkure are really just preamble anyways.


If we're going that route, so is Siegfried.

For me, Walküre is the preamble that took over the whole, defining the larger issues and struggles of The Ring in a way that the two remaining operas, which Wagner had conceived earlier, never quite managed to incorporate.

That said, The Ring is certainly a large and complex enough work that there's plenty of room for disagreement about its meanings and center of gravity.

Oops . . . well, there goes "Shut up and vote."


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

SixFootScowl said:


> I've not heard Karajan. Listening to Bohm right now and it is very good!


I only have 2 CDs highlights Bohm recording, but from it I will say it's excellent. I shall buy a full set sometime soon.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

This is the one to get if you can find it.
The sound is better and all the acts but one are on single discs.
It's a great Ring. Very exciting. A bit fast sometimes but it works.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Itullian said:


> This is the one to get if you can find it.
> The sound is better and all the acts but one are on single discs.
> It's a great Ring. Very exciting. A bit fast sometimes but it works.


Very expensive used. Sounds like it is worth it. One Amazon reviewer says,


> Sonically it is very much better, with no detectable hiss, far more air about the acoustic and much greater presence and richness of tone


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

SixFootScowl said:


> Very expensive used. Sounds like it is worth it. One Amazon reviewer says,


It wasn't expensive when first issued. It is now because it's out of print.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

SixFootScowl said:


> Very expensive used. Sounds like it is worth it. One Amazon reviewer says,


It's true, all of the Eloquence remasterings are better than the original CD issues.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

SixFootScowl said:


> I promised no explanations, but must say i have my regrets now.


IMO the easiest way to have done it would have been to list the four operas and allow for two votes. But, hey, it's just a poll!


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

I'm gonna play dirty and choose Walküre act 1 and 2, Siegfried act 3 and Götterdämmerung act 1 and 3.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

SanAntone said:


> IMO the easiest way to have done it would have been to list the four operas and allow for two votes. But, hey, it's just a poll!


That would have been too easy. Another and a proper poll is probably in order. Some may wish to slap me for my insolence in setting up such a biased poll.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

SixFootScowl said:


> That would have been too easy. Another and a proper poll is probably in order. Some may wish to slap me for my insolence in setting up such a biased poll.


At the very least you'll stand in a corner wearing a dunce's cap!:lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Barbebleu said:


> At the very least you'll stand in a corner wearing a dunce's cap!:lol:


Won't be the first time! :lol:


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

SanAntone said:


> If I were to vote it would be for _Die Walküre_ & _Götterdämmerung_, but that was not given as an option - for some reason.


Me too and if we are allowed to mention recordings I'd go with the Keilberth 55 B cast ones.

N.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

The Conte said:


> Me too and if we are allowed to mention recordings I'd go with the Keilberth 55 B cast ones.
> 
> N.


If this poll had been done correctly it would have offered 1+2; 1+3; 1+4; 2+3; 2+4; 3+4 = 6 choices, all options. But I am into permutations.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

SanAntone said:


> If this poll had been done correctly it would have offered 1+2; 1+3; 1+4; 2+3; 2+4; 3+4 = 6 choices, all options. But I am into permutations.


I know. I deserve to be whipped. Fortunately none of you can find me. :lol:


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

SixFootScowl said:


> I know. I deserve to be whipped. Fortunately none of you can find me. :lol:


Yet!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

